# 10. Buchholzer MTB Rennen (24.08)



## Tracer (4. August 2008)

Der Termin für das 10. Buchholzer Stevens MTB Rennen im Buchholzer 
Stadtwald steht jetzt fest. Das Rennen wird am 24. August 2008
stattfinden.
Ich werde am start gehen und freu mich auf alte bekannte und neue Gesichte zu treffen. Bis bald!
Willy

Mehr Info´s unter: rsg-nordheide.de


----------



## Catsoft (4. August 2008)

Wir sehen uns!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tierfreund23 (4. August 2008)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt werde ich auch da sein.


----------



## der_no (4. August 2008)

hallo zusammen, ... würde auch gern dabei sein. bedarf es einer anmeldung? bitte um details. vielen dank. happy trails, jano.


----------



## Beppo (5. August 2008)

Moin Moin,

jo, prima Idee. Bis dahin werd´ ich mir auch ´nen  Vollgummireifen gebastelt haben...
...was für´ne Aktion

Sodenn, denn dann,
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Catsoft (5. August 2008)

der_no schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, ... würde auch gern dabei sein. bedarf es einer anmeldung? bitte um details. vielen dank. happy trails, jano.




Alle Infos gibts auf der HP......


----------



## Tracer (5. August 2008)

der_no schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, ... würde auch gern dabei sein. bedarf es einer anmeldung? bitte um details. vielen dank. happy trails, jano.



Hallo Jano!
Du kannst dich bis 1std. vor dem Rennen anmelden!
Das Jederman Rennen fängt um +15Uhr an Frauen um 10Uhr!

Beppo...lange nichts mehr von dir gehört! Schön das du auch am Start bist!

Willy


----------



## der_no (5. August 2008)

danke für das feedback. hat jemand die internet adresse für mich? p.s. rsg-nordheide.de ist ein login unterstützter bereich, auf den ich nicht komme. danke. happy trails, jano.


----------



## Tracer (5. August 2008)

www.rsg-nordhei.de


----------



## Holiday (6. August 2008)

...ich bin auch da


----------



## John Rico (6. August 2008)

Den Männern im besten Alter wird scheinbar nix mehr zugetraut.
Sind neben den Hobby-Frauen die einzigen, die nur 5 Runden fahren müssen/dürfen! 

Und leider sind die Altersklassen wie im letzen Jahr wieder getrennt. Fand es im Jahr davor deutlich besser, als Herren und Senioren zusammen gestartet sind und man nicht so allein auf der Strecke war.

Aber nach meiner Bekanntschaft mit der Windschutzscheibe fehlen mir (leider) eh das Material und die Gesundheit, um dieses Jahr teilnehmen zu können. 
Hoffentlich kommt im nächsten Jahr mal nichts dazwischen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deeptrain (6. August 2008)

ich werde auch dabei sein!!in welcher Klasse startet ihr denn so???
war gestern auf der strecke,waren sogar noch 5andere dort endlich mal welche getroffen in buchholz!


----------



## Catsoft (6. August 2008)

Liz. Senioren....


----------



## Stemmel (7. August 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Aber nach meiner Bekanntschaft mit der Windschutzscheibe fehlen mir (leider) eh das Material und die Gesundheit, um dieses Jahr teilnehmen zu können.
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



 was ist passiert? Bist Du einigermaßen okay?

Wir können leider nicht zum anfeuern kommen, sind bei GT-Forumstreffen in Bad Karlshafen! Dabei hat es im letzten Jahr viel Spaß gemacht. 

Euch allen eine gute und sturzfreie Fahrt! 

LG Daggi


----------



## John Rico (7. August 2008)

Hallo Daggi!

"Fremdlesen" hätte auch in diesem Fall wieder geholfen, klick. 

In aller Kürze: Hab mit Sergey ne Straßenrunde auf der Elbuferstraße gedreht, an der Stelle ausnahmsweise mal vorschriftsmäßig auf dem Radweg. Aus ner Seitenstraße kam ein Auto und durch die Verkettung einiger unglücklicher Umstände hat er plötzlich Gas gegeben, als ich vor ihm war. Daraufhin folgte die Bekanntschaft meinerseits mit Motorhaube und Windschutzscheibe. Die 3 m, die ich anschließend mit dem Gesicht über den Asphalt gerutscht bin, waren aber auch nicht viel besser.
Die blauen Flecken und Schürfwunden sind mittlerweile wieder weg, allerdings halten sich die HWS-Distorsion (=Schleudertrauma) und mein angedengeltes Knie sehr hartnäckig.
Aber ich hab ja nix besseres zu tun, als ein bis zweimal pro Woche zum Orthopäden und zur KG zu rennen. 

Aber eine gute Nachricht gibt es doch: Ihr müsst nie wieder meinen pinken Lenker ertragen (vom Rest des Bikes ist allerdings auch nichts übrig)! 


Um aufs Thema zurückzukommen: Kann mich ggf. jemand nach Buchholz mitnehmen? Falls meine Freundin nicht mitkommt, bräuchte ich jemanden, der Taxi spielt. Als Gegenleistung gibt's ne Extra-Anfeuerung! 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Stemmel (7. August 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Hallo Daggi!
> 
> "Fremdlesen" hätte auch in diesem Fall wieder geholfen, klick.



Stimmt!  Ich gelobe Besserung! 



John Rico schrieb:


> Aber ich hab ja nix besseres zu tun, als ein bis zweimal pro Woche zum Orthopäden und zur KG zu rennen.



Das kenn ich auch zur Genüge. Zur Zeit habe ich 2 von 12 Terminen hinter mir und einen Nachschlag von 8 Terminen hat man mir schon angedroht.... 

Gute Besserung wünsche ich!


----------



## John Rico (7. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Stimmt!  Ich gelobe Besserung!
> 
> Das kenn ich auch zur Genüge. Zur Zeit habe ich 2 von 12 Terminen hinter mir und einen Nachschlag von 8 Terminen hat man mir schon angedroht....
> 
> Gute Besserung wünsche ich!



Auch wenn's jetzt völlig ins OT geht:
Was hast du denn gemacht? Von eurer Runde liest man ja so gut wie gar nichts mehr, hoffe es liegt nicht an der Gesundheit?!

Wir müssen wirklich mal wieder ein ToH/SfdW starten, sonst sieht man sich ja gar nicht mehr. Buchholz wäre ja ne nette Gelegenheit gewesen, aber wenn ihr nicht könnt, bleibt wohl doch wieder nur der Sturm auf irgenseine Kneipe. 

Dir auch gute Besserung!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (7. August 2008)

Jo, ToH/SfdW wäre super!  

Ansonsten - wegen OT - hast Du eine PN!


----------



## AndreZ. (11. August 2008)

Da ich auch noch am leben bin, werde ich mich auch an den Start begeben. 
Mittlerweile werde ich dieses Jahr nun auch schon 30 Jahre alt und werde mir daher mit Catsoft die Startlinie teilen.

@Catsoft, sag doch lieber Masters statt Senioren....da fühlt man sich dann nur halb so alt!   ;-)

Bis dahin...


----------



## deeptrain (11. August 2008)

moin andre
das ja gut das jetzt bei den masters startest denn hab i ein konkurent weniger letztes jahr bist ja 2ter geworden!!!der vorjahressieger kommt auch nicht!!


----------



## John Rico (11. August 2008)

Hi Andre!

Ich dachte schon, dich gibts nicht mehr! Wie geht's, wie steht's?
Hoffe ich schaffe es wenigstens als Zuschauer nach Buchholz, dann sieht man sich da.

Gruß
Sven

PS: Hast ne PN!


----------



## Catsoft (11. August 2008)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Da ich auch noch am leben bin, werde ich mich auch an den Start begeben.
> Mittlerweile werde ich dieses Jahr nun auch schon 30 Jahre alt und werde mir daher mit Catsoft die Startlinie teilen.
> 
> @Catsoft, sag doch lieber Masters statt Senioren....da fühlt man sich dann nur halb so alt!   ;-)
> ...





deeptrain schrieb:


> moin andre
> das ja gut das jetzt bei den masters startest denn hab i ein konkurent weniger letztes jahr bist ja 2ter geworden!!!der vorjahressieger kommt auch nicht!!



Hallo Andre,
wollen wir auf das "Männer"rennen ummelden? 

Robert

P.S.: Ich bin ja auch eher Senioren II....


----------



## Tracer (23. August 2008)

Wir sehen uns morgen! NIEDERSCHLAG risiko liegt bei 59%. 
Willy


----------



## jab (23. August 2008)

Moin allerseits,

weiß jemand von euch wie man da vom Bahnhof (Buchholz) aus hinkommt? Leider verweigert mir mein Browser gerade alle Karten wie Google-Maps u. ä.!

Grüße, Jan


----------



## deeptrain (23. August 2008)

Einfach richtung stadt erstmal gehen!! schützenplatz is auch ausgeschildert glaube ich ansonsten durchfragen is eigentlich leicht zu finden is in der nähe von der shell tankstelle und krankenhaus!!!!
bis moin


----------



## tierfreund23 (23. August 2008)

Das wird Morgen bestimmt eine lustige Runde.


----------



## deeptrain (23. August 2008)

wenns so weiter regnet auf jeden fall!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tierfreund23 (23. August 2008)

Vor allem an den Wurzeln werden wir spaß haben.


----------



## Cristina (23. August 2008)

Wünsche euch Allen viel Spaß und eine heile Zieleinfahrt.

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (24. August 2008)

Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Glück und viel Spass


----------



## Holiday (24. August 2008)

...das wird sau glatt ! ...auch wenn es heute nicht mehr regnen sollte, die wurzel bleiben nass.


----------



## Catsoft (25. August 2008)

War eine schöne Veranstaltung. Leider hat bei mir jemand nach 60 Min. den Stecker gezogen  Bei einem XC Rennen pro Jahr fehl halt die Wettkampfhärte.


----------



## Holiday (25. August 2008)

ja war geil, hab durch einen sturz in der letzten runde des hobbyrennes den dritten platz verspielt -  naja der bessere gewinnt ! sonst wie immer, eine tolle strecke


----------



## jab (25. August 2008)

Moin allerseits,

ich war wohl einer der wenigen die die Strecke nicht kannten - ohne Vollgas am Start hängt man mit Pech ja gleich nach der zweiten Kurve hinter einem Schleicher im Singletrail...
Und meine ziemlich runtergefahrenen XCR Drys waren auch nicht unbedingt erste Wahl, das war streckenweise ein ziemlicher Eiertanz. 
Hat aber trotzdem richtig Spaß gemacht, ach ja, 12 Platz bei den alten Herren war es am Ende.



Catsoft schrieb:


> Bei einem XC Rennen pro Jahr fehl halt die Wettkampfhärte.



@Catsoft:

ich dachte du fährst auch jede Menge Cross-Rennen...

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Catsoft (25. August 2008)

jab schrieb:


> @Catsoft:
> 
> ich dachte du fährst auch jede Menge Cross-Rennen...
> 
> Grüße, Jan




Jo, das ist aber 7 Monate her und die dauern auch nur max. 1 Std.

Bin aber zuversichtlich, dass die CX Saison in 6 Wochen gut anläuft. Da gibts dann auch gleich 3 Rennen am ersten WE  Und für August ist eine Stunde in roten Berecih schon OK.


----------



## Tracer (25. August 2008)

Es war schön das viele bekannte Gesichte da waren, einige haben mit gemacht und andere mit gejubelt!
Ich fand die Strecke "1A" wie für mich geschnitten! Haber mein bestens gegeben und kann zufrieden sein!
Wie immer war die Veranstaltung sehr Familiär. Was ich auch gut fand war das der Start fast pünktlich war und der kleinem Sprung war geil!
Schade das es nur 1 mal im Jahr so eine Veranstaltung statt findet. 
Dann bis dem nächst!
Willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (26. August 2008)

Ich fand's auch schön, zumindest ein paar der üblichen Verdächtigen wiederzusehen!
Auch wenn ich dieses Jahr nur passiv teilgenommen habe, so finde ich das Rennen immer wieder nett.

Gut fand ich auch, dass dieses Jahr Herren und Senioren wieder gleichzeitig auf der Strecke waren. Das ist zum einen für die Zuschauer schöner, zum anderen fand ich es als Fahrer auch deutlich angenehmer, als wie im letzten Jahr (mit zehn Startern bei den Herren) nach einer Runde nur noch gegen sich selbst zu fahren.

An dieser Stelle mal ein großes Kompliment an die Organisatoren (ich weiß, dass einige mitlesen), die sich Jahr für Jahr richtig Mühe geben und trotz teilweise leider etwas dürftiger Beteiligung nicht aufgeben und das letzte MTB-Rennen im Norder am Leben erhalten!
Macht bitte weiter so!!! 

Gruß
Sven (mit den grünen Augen)


----------



## deeptrain (27. August 2008)

@holiday
ja war geil, hab durch einen sturz in der letzten runde des hobbyrennes den dritten platz verspielt - naja der bessere gewinnt ! sonst wie immer, eine tolle strecke 

hab dich garnicht hinter mir gesehen??


----------



## Holiday (27. August 2008)

...dann mag es einer der älteren gewesen sein, dann war ich die ganze zeit auf dem 4.


----------



## deeptrain (27. August 2008)

Holiday schrieb:


> ...dann mag es einer der älteren gewesen sein, dann war ich die ganze zeit auf dem 4.



ja das war wohl einer von den älteren mit den du da die ganze zeit gekämpft hast laut der ergebnisliste hattest du 1minute rückstand!naja is ja auch egal.....


----------



## Hanswurschtl (4. September 2008)

@ Holidaybiker
Ich glaube, der Ältere war ich. 
Hast du dich in der kurzen Wurzelabfahrt vor der Rechtskurve einigermaßen am Anfang der letzten Runde hingepackt und vorher ein paar mal Schaltprobleme gehabt? 

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Holiday (4. September 2008)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> @ Holidaybiker
> Ich glaube, der Ältere war ich.
> Hast du dich in der kurzen Wurzelabfahrt vor der Rechtskurve einigermaßen am Anfang der letzten Runde hingepackt und vorher ein paar mal Schaltprobleme gehabt?
> 
> ...



ja volltreffer  ... mein mittleres blatt war voll durch !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (4. September 2008)

...und das braucht man ja so selten auf dem Kurs...!
Das hat sich auch ein paar mal fieß angehört. Hab immer zugesehen, dass ich eine Kurbel breit neben deinem Hinterrad fahre, falls die Schaltung sich bei dir verabschiedet hätte.  

Bei den glatten Wurzeln hatte dieses Jahr wohl jeder Dritte seine Schrammen am Bein. Zumindest sind mir im letzten Jahr nicht soviele aufgefallen.


----------



## Holiday (4. September 2008)

... ich hab untwegs auch öfters dran gedacht, ie schön wäre ein neues mittleres kettenblatt


----------



## Hanswurschtl (5. September 2008)

Gibt es ja vielleicht beim nächsten Mal als Preis. Aber die Mäntel waren auch gut. Racing Ralph war das, oder schon der Neuere (Nobby Dick heißt der glaube ich)? 
Muss demnächst mal sehen auf welchen ich umsteige. Hatte immer den guten alten Ritchey So-alt-dass-mir-der-Name-gearde-nicht-einfällt als 2,35er .
Man wie hieß der ncoh? Irgendwas mit WT ?
Hab zuletzt fünf auf einmal gekauftund das ist schon her deshalb fällts mir gerade echt nicht ein.


----------



## deeptrain (5. September 2008)

also ich ab ein michelin xcr dry bekommen fürs 2rad voll i.o.!!!
bin auch noch auf der suche für nächste saison aber is ja noch bissl zeit bis dahin,aber der neue von schwalbe soll jagut sein!!! aber ich denke mal ich werde erstmal bei maxxis guckn..........


----------



## deeptrain (3. Februar 2009)

moin,
hat schon jemanden was gehört ob es dieses jahr wieder eine veranstaltung geben wird?????????


----------



## kettenteufel (5. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe doch


----------



## Catsoft (5. Februar 2009)

Das habe ich in "Rennen um Hamburg" schon beantwortet.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5552790&postcount=17


----------



## deeptrain (5. Februar 2009)

@catsoft

das is das 4-8-12 h rennen ich meinte den stevens-cup das ist ein cross country rennen von rsg-nordheide!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catsoft (6. Februar 2009)

Moin!
Hab ich auch gerade bemerkt. Das Renenn soll eine Woche vorher steigen, am 31.Mai.
Schaun wir mal.....
Robert


----------



## Holiday (16. Februar 2009)

... dort würde ich auch gerne wieder teilnehmen ! das cc rennen soll schon ende mai sein ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (17. Februar 2009)

Gugst du: http://www.rsg-nordhei.de/


----------

